# Kompetisie boog



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Dit lyk vir my of indoor kompetisies die enigste manier gaan wees vir 'n tyd lank om te kan boog skiet.

Nou ek het geen idee wat se setup om na te kyk nie.

Ek stel belang om meer uit te vind oor Bowtech se kompetisie boe. 

Wie kan help met 'n set up?

Dankie.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Vir Indoor kan ek beslis die Commander voorstel, dit is 'n ongelooflike lekker boog om te skiet en met die regte stabiliser is die boog perfek gebalanseer.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard,

If you have select the right bow model for you, try to stay in contact to the address what I send at you privat mail address.
This man is able to send any bow ( especially from BowTech ) and other staff for affordable prices to Dubai. I know that he supply several bow shops in S.A. and Namibia.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys.

Gerhard


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Gerhard,

Take a look at the commander as Ingosi said and also the constitution. It has a 8.5" brace and a 40" ATA which makes it one forgiving bow.
Buy a low poundage bow 50-60# and set your let off a little higher, 13 - 15 # which will make for a crisp release and less torque even at low poundages.
Speed doesn't mean much in indoor so you can use low poundage with a heavy arrow.
I use aluminium arrows, Easton X7, which are heavy, straight and you can easily get the spine right but changing the length and tip weight. Don't worry about them bending, just pull em straight and only shoot one arrow per spot. They are thicker which is good for line cutting and the 2312 still fall within the FITA limits if you want to shoot a FITA 3 spot indoor.
Think about bigger fletches or even feathers which stabilize and arrow more quickly.
You can use a drop away but I use a TT spring steel which is easy to tune.
Good luck with your choice.

Ray


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard,

I found my indoor arrows ( X 7 eclipse - 2613 ). I shoot the world indoor championship with this pipes in Switzerland. If you want I can send seven arrows as a gift to you. I know that in Dubai is no bow shop:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

There's only one competition target bow out there...
Mathews Conquest.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> There's only one competition target bow out there...
> Mathews Conquest.:wink:


OK, in distress I must help my friend. If he wants I send him one of my several Conquest`s:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Frank.


I am a Bowtech fan.

Have been happy with my bowtech since the day I started shooting it.

To the other guys thanks for the info.

Gerhard


----------

